# Josh 6:19



## clark thompson (May 26, 2016)

Joshua 6:19
KJV 19 But all the silver, and gold, and vessels of brass and iron, are consecrated unto the LORD: they shall come into the treasury of the LORD.
ECB 19 But all the silver and gold and instruments of copper and iron, are holy to Yah Veh: they come into the treasury of Yah Veh.

These are my thoughts.
When we give something to the Lord it becomes holy.


----------



## clark thompson (Jun 18, 2016)

Joshua 6:20
KJV 20 So the people shouted when the priests blew with the trumpets: and it came to pass, when the people heard the sound of the trumpet, and the people shouted with a great shout, that the wall fell down flat, so that the people went up into the city, every man straight before him, and they took the city.
ECB 20 So the people shout and blast with the shophars: and so be it, when the people hear the voice of the shophar and the people shout with a great shouting the wall falls flat; so that the people ascended into the city; and every man straight in front of him captures the city:

These are my thoughts.
They listened to God’s word and had faith and things happened, when we have faith things will happen as a result.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 18, 2016)

clark thompson said:


> When we give something to the Lord it becomes holy.



These items were holy because the Lord had claimed them for himself. Only God can make something holy.




clark thompson said:


> They listened to God’s word and had faith and things happened, when we have faith things will happen as a result.



The people had an express promise from God that the wall would fall if they did those things (v5). Although we should not doubt that God will fulfill his word, we are not to presumptuously think that God must do something in a certain place and a certain time just because we believe that he will. God cannot be forced.


----------

